# Which fights were the most embarrassing?



## alek10 (Apr 25, 2018)

My pick - Jose Aldo vs Conor Mcgregor
Amanda Nunes vs Ronda Rousey
Anderson Silva vs Chris Weidman

This has to be one of them


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 28, 2018)

Anderson silva vs Damian Maia.

Most of those weren't embarrassing they just got caught it's fighting it happens


----------

